# Colorado Startup On Mission to Create Breakthrough Lithium Battery



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Prieto lithium-ion would have up to 1,000 times more powerful, 10 times longer lasting and more energy efficient than batteries that are currently available.

More...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Revolutionary, better than anything in a lab, and to market in 1 year don't fit together. Here's a bigger pic though.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Colorado is in the U.S. isn’t it? Are they saying an American made battery with a thousand times the energy and lasts ten times longer than any other battery that will be commercialized in12 months? Another too good to be true battery just around the corner! I have lost count of how many of these stories I have read over the years. So why am I still getting excited!


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

If that were true it would make all other forms of mobile transportation obsolete overnight. Every car on the road would run 1000 miles on a charge or more.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Another eestor like pipe dream??? You have to have hope, regardless. I'll be keeping an eye on it...


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

Did some looking and it looks like the story is the power density, not the energy density. They're talking 150-200 w/h per Kg, but extreme power densities. They're also talking about an extremely long cycle life, but don't give any numbers. They've been at it a while and their site is a little more realistic saying they hope to have a cell phone battery in 2-3 years.

It looks like they're building a solid state battery and trying to get around the extremely low charge/discharge rate by making a battery with an insane amount of surface area between the anode and cathode. Looks like it could be promising, but just like every other amazing battery breakthrough story I won't be expecting much until they're actually mass producing a battery for something and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok boys, another PR statement released... get ready for funding to start pouring in.... in 3, 2, 1 Yay! http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1472830/000147283012000001/xslFormDX01/primary_doc.xml 

Three years from now they'll issue another one to get more money. Anyone skilled in the art of PR releases? Seems like a great business model. 

JR


----------

